# DNS-Konfiguration von DMZ in LAN



## Zaphod_Beeblebrox (8. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Erstmal Vielen Dank an das ISP-Team für die geniale Software und den extrem netten Support.

Zu meiner Situation:
Ich habe über einen DynDNS-Account die ISP-Konfiguration erfolgreich durchgeführt, auch das Mailsystem läuft super. Allerdings musste ich in der gesamtem Konfig (weder bei ISP, noch bei DynDNS einen DNS/MX-Eintrag manuell anpassen).
Mein Netzwerk ist aufgeteilt in einen Externen-Router, der die DynDNS-Adressen auf den ISP-Server in die DMZ natted. Am anderen Ende hängt noch ein Router, der der Zugriff ins LAN regelt.
Jetzt habe ich einen Openexchange-Server im LAN am laufen und möchte den auch übers Internet erreichen.
Geht das, ohne dass ich einen DNS-Eintrag bei DynDNS einrichten muss (geht ja irgendwie nicht so gut *grins*), sprich, kann ich mit ISP Records/MX-Einträge erstellen, die dann auf mein LAN zeigen? 
Wenn ja, wie????
Wenn nein? Wäre die Alternative, z.B. den Port 11111 ins LAN natte, um auf den Openexchange zuzugreifen stressfreier?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Du musst den MX Record bei DynDNS anlegen, da der ISPConfig Server nicht für die DnDNS Domain verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Zaphod_Beeblebrox (8. Aug. 2008)

*ist erst Problem Nr.2*

Hallo Till,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber mein vorwiegendes Problem ist ersteinmal, dass ich einen Webzugriff ins LAN nicht realisieren kann.
Hat erstmal noch nichts mit MX-Eintrag zu tun.
Mein ISP steht im 10er Netz in der DMZ zwischen zwei Routern. Möchte aber auch einen Webserver im LAN erreichen (172er Netz). Der andere Router (der DynDNS managt) steht im 192er Netz.
Brauch ich da einen eigenen DNS (als Slave???) im LAN und muss in ISP auf den verweisen??? Oder müsste ich den Webserver im LAN bereits in den DNS-Server von DynDNS eintragen, was ja schlecht geht.
Momentan werden alle DynDNS-Einträge auf den ISP-Server in der DMZ umgeleitet. Versuche gerade mittels Portmapping das ganze umzubiegen, iss aber sehr unelegant.

Danke erstmal


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Du musst alles bei DynDNS machen, das betrifft nicht nur den MX, da Dein Server nicht authoritiv für die DynDNS Domain ist. Du brauchst also keine Einträge auf dem lokalen Server, weder primäre noch sekundäre.


----------



## Zaphod_Beeblebrox (8. Aug. 2008)

*A - Record bei DynDNS???*

Wie kann man denn bei DynDNS einen A - Record erzeugen. Die zeigen doch eh alle auf die dynamische IP, die ich vom Provider erhalte. Geht das nur über bezahlte Services? Oder ist das auch kostenlos?
MX Eintrag ginge, allerdings hab ich bei DynDNS auch damit meine Probleme.
???


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

DynDNS legt mmer einen A-Record an, sonst würde die Domain ja nicht auf Deine Ip verweisen.


----------



## Zaphod_Beeblebrox (8. Aug. 2008)

*Und wie verändere ich den Eintrag?*

*lach* Ja, Till, iss klar, dass DynDNS einen dynamischen Eintrag aufgrund meiner dyanamisch übermittelten IP anlegt.
Aber wie soll/kann ICH denn dort meine dynamische IP auf meinen LAN-Server umbiegen???
Aber kein Stress, Till! Geht offensichtlich nicht, muss ich halt doch die Ports umbiegen...


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Du kannst IP's nicht umbiegen. der DyNDN Eintrag verweist immer auf Deine öffentliche IP Adresse. Einzelne Dienste werden immer über Ports angesprochen. Außer Du hast zusätzlich mehrere öffentliche IP's, was es meines Wissens nach in DE nur für einige teure Office DSL Zugänge gibt, dort sind die IP's dann aber auch statisch und Du brauchst kein DynDNS.


----------



## Zaphod_Beeblebrox (8. Aug. 2008)

*Alles wunderbar*

Also, mit der Portumleitung (DNAT) klappt das ganz gut, muss nur noch den Postfix auf ISPConfig-Server so konfigurieren, dass er Relay aus dem LAN zulässt.
Danke Dir


----------

